# Double T saddle review!



## karawenger (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm looking for a new saddle... I found a double T roughout. Does anyone have experience with that brand, and do you recommend it, and on what basis ( either way, good or bad.)?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Double T saddles are cheaply made with cheap products.

They are not a well-made saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Run. As fast & far away as you can. 

I considered the brand too when a friend of mine stumbled upon them when looking for a new Circle Y, looked nearly identical to the nicer brands. After all I've read here & the reviews... if it's too good to be true it just might be. If you're looking for something that won't break the bank try used from good _American made_ brands.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

They are cheap cheap saddles not worth half what they ask. My friend had one when she first got into horses...needless to say it was sold VERY fast. No resale value either. I wouldn't touch one with a ten foot pole. Save your horses back and buy a good QUALITY brand name saddle (new or used)


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

I've heard they are very cheap and not worth a penny! I'm looking for a barrel saddle right now, and I ignore every Double T!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Crap!!!!


----------

